# Have you used this toy?



## collisiontheory89 (Apr 16, 2008)

Does anyone actually use those clear balls that you put your rats in to run around in? (the name escapes me). I bought one a few days ago because I thought it would be a good way to allow my girls to run around as big an area as they want. It took them a wee while to learn how to navigate it, but they seem to like it. Obviously I still supervise them and don't leave them in there for too long. What do you guys think of using this kind of product?


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

Don't use them. It's like being stuck in a round aquarium. Rats need to be able to freely explore, climb and smell. It's the craziest idea for rats ever. It's only for human enjoyment without considering what it will be like for a rat.


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

You got one of the large ones, made for rats, right? 

Ergh. We have one.. and Lizzy would always just sit, poop, and then clean herself until I let her out.

I let her play in it yesterday (after about four weeks of NOT using it) and she actually ran around in it for a little while. I would love if she could get used to having some of her free range time in it, like when I can't pay 100% attention to where she is.


----------



## Emster (Dec 9, 2007)

I've read numerous times that those balls are very bad for your rats back.
As their natural way to run is with their backs arched whereas the ball makes their spine curve inwards.

The only good thing those balls are for is hanging in the cage and using as a bed for your furries.


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

I hate them and would never use them. You should've seen the look on my face when my mom's boyfriend suggested I do!


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

phaidraft said:


> I would love if she could get used to having some of her free range time in it, like when I can't pay 100% attention to where she is.



To be blunt, if you can't pay 100% attention to where your rat is or if you're in a room that requires you to(like a room with wires or places to escape), you shouldn't have your rats out. Rats are extremely intelligent and need tons of interactive stimuli in their environment to keep them happy, there is no way a plastic ball will provide that. And even the possibility of chewing on wires is dangerous.

In all honesty, I don't even like the idea of putting a hamster/gerbil/what have you in a ball, it just doesn't seem fair. 

But I do like the idea of hanging them in the cage as a sleeping place, my two babies love it!


----------



## BowlTipper (Mar 21, 2008)

I did, back when we lived in a house with tile floors and had both cats running loose around the house and had no area where free range was okay. But only Nibble seemed to like it at all... Brain had a tough time. However, this was when they were younger and had just been gotten from the pet store...

However, I don't use it now as my ball got broken and there's really no place to use it. (it doesn't roll too well on carpet...) and I'm able to close my door and give my girls free range time without any danger of being eaten by a cat...


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

those ball things are not suitable for rats & should not be used


----------



## frost_love_bite (May 13, 2008)

I do't like those rat balls. I dont think my rat, Possom, likes them either.. Being scared of new small places when my boyfriend tried it out and she pooped everywhere.

Being stuck in a ball doen't sound lie much fun. What is a better idea is a old coffee table with toys, such as tissue box. Even cardborad things are fun. And on a coffee table they won't be able to go anywhere and make trouble.


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

I used to use one, but I also used to be a terrible rat owner without realizing it. And I remember the struggle it was to get one of my rats stuffed in that thing... they'd fight, and stick out their legs, and scratch... 

Plus all that stuff about the spine. I mean, if it's big enough that might not be as big a deal, but it is still a risk. With a wheel, they can exit to stretch whenever they want. In a ball, they have one choice, and once choice alone- go. 

AND- they cut off all sensory stimulus except sight, which is terrible in rats. So essentially you're taking a normal animal and rendering it deaf and dumb and without the sense of touch (very important to rats), and saying "Go have fun!" Yeah, right....


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

With everyone jumping all over the ball being a bad idea to use as it is intended, I want to emphasize that it is a great sleeping nook to hang or to attach to the wall. They come fairly cheap and my local Walmart carries them and most are dishwasher safe. So don't just toss them!


----------



## Angry_J (Feb 3, 2008)

Well, a dishwasher safe sleeping ball sounds like a good idea.


----------



## collisiontheory89 (Apr 16, 2008)

Well the one time I used it, my girls walked into it and moved it around on their own without me even putting the lid on. If I had to force them in there (egush them in) then obviously I wouldn't have attempted to use it in the first place. All that stuff about it not being good for their spine makes perfect sense though. It's huge, like, bigger than a basketball (bear in mind I have small girl rats). I probably will end up just hanging it in their cage somewhere...


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

If you don't put the lid on it will be an interesting toy for them. Then they can decide to go in or out, which is what rat play should be.
Great idea to make some use of it besides as a hammock (lid off!)


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

Nevermind..


----------



## moomoo (Oct 19, 2007)

My rats looovveee the ball as a sleeping place. Its the cutest thing too, because reba seems to like to hang ha;f-way out of the ball while she sleeps


----------



## Randi (May 25, 2008)

I have one of those balls hanging in my boys cage, and I cut up some strips of fleece to put in the bottom for comfort. They only peed/pooped/chewed on the fleece, and drug it all around the cage. I actually just threw it out a few days ago.  They prefer to sleep on the hard plastic, I guess...

I still need to pick one up for my girls' cage, though I really think they prefer their hammocks.


----------

